# Elk Burgers



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

So I was just messing around - and loved it. 

1lb Ground Elk
Lemon Pepper
Crumbled Bacon
Season Salt
Honey Hickory BBQ Sauce

Mix it all together, and cook up! They were grub.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crumbled bacon? Sounds great!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Why not just put the bacon in the meat when you grind it......If you want to give it a try, give me a holler and we can grind it up......have grinder, will travel!
Kelly


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I made my own elk burgar this year and instead of mixing with beef fat I mixed it with ground pork at a 1-5 ratio it turned out excellent. that recipe does sound deliocious i will have to try it.


----------

